# [A] BFe mal anders..



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Noch ist hier leer .. aber nicht mehr lange. 

Wie schon wo anders zu lesen bin ich hin und weg vom grauen BFe Rahmen... da ich aber Offroadmässig eher auf 29" stehe und mit Solaris, Pyga oneten29 und Last FFWD schon, sagen wir mal, überversorgt bin, war mir lange nicht klar wie und warum ich zu so einem grauen Rahmen kommen würde... 

Dann habe ich den Aufbau von @Ock gesehen und war wieder Feuer und Flamme. 

Ging einige Zeit ins Land .. mein B+ Experiment am Solaris trägt eher keine Früchte..irgendwie konnte ich da den richtigen Vorteil für mich nicht feststellen .. .bedeutet ich hab hier nen wunderbaren 27.5" LRS übrig .. irgendwie muss das doch zusammenfinden.. 

Die hier anwesenden Steel-Ritter mit ihren Bifis werden bei dem was jetzt folgt wohl eher den Kopf schütteln, aber ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt den BFe Rahmen als Stadtbike aufzubauen. 

Das bedeutet: 
- Voluminöse Reifen?, ..ja, aber mit ganz wenig Profil. 
- Fette Gabel?, ..ja aber eher gegen 0mm Federweg. Sprich: Stahl + Starr
- Bikepacking? .. och, nö .. aber FrontRack für den schweissfreien Weg zur Arbeit steht auf dem Zettel
- Mudgards? .. mal sehen ob es Fender werden, zunächst mal nicht, da ich bisher keine gefunden habe welche akzeptabel aussehen.

Den Stadtbikedienst verrichtet bisher mein Cannondale Bad Boy 1FG, allerdings hat die Exzentrische (sic!) Tretlagereinheit mich jetzt genug mit ihrem Gequietsche genervt und die GEO ist ebenfalls wirklich nicht bequem und oder modern...




 

Dieses Rad wird also in Rente geschickt und dient als Teilespender: 
- Innenlager und Kurbel
- Vorbau & Lenker & Lenkergriffe
- Sattel 
- Bremse ... eher nicht, da zu alt für iSpec

Da ich den anderen LRS verwende wird auch gleich von Singlespeed auf 1x10 umgebaut, kommen also folgende Teile aus der Kiste: 
- LRS 27.5": DT XM481, DT350, Supercomp
- XTR Schaltwerk 987 Shadow+
- Flatpedals RaceFace Atlas
- Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
- weiterer Kruscht

Die dringendste Frage war nun: WELCHE GABEL zur Hölle?
Das war die Anforderung: 
- 27.5
- Steel
- Rackmounts
- Steckachse
- nicht so teuer

nichts zu finden .. also bei den 29er Gabeln geguckt. Aber immer mit dem Hintergedanken das das mit dem 27,5" Reifen etwas blöd aussehen könnte wenn oben soviel Luft bleibt.

Der Rahmen ist ja an der Untergrenze für bis zu 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt, als Pi mal Daumen eine für 80mm korrigierte 29er sollte auch gehen... 
Da gibts genau eine: Surly ECR mit 468mm EBL und angenehmen 47mm Offset .. diese ist aber nirgends in Europa lieferbar, da sich Cosmic Sports nur auf ganze Rahmensets konzentriert.
Hinzu kommt das dies Gabel zwar günstig ist, aber nicht so prickelnd aussieht. (Barrels oben und Unten angelötet, Ausfallenden wirken "Billig")

Alternativen: 
- Surly Pugsley 100mm, EBL 447mm ... recht Kurz, d.h. sieht bestimmt okay aus mit den 27.5" Reifen, aber verändert die Geo recht stark. ausserdem keine Rackmounts in der Mitte, und ebenfalls schlecht lieferbar.
- Salsa CroMoto Grande, EBL 483mm ... schöne Gabel, leider gänzlich ohne Ösen.

und dann stieß ich hierauf: 

- Salsa Powderkeg Tandem Gabel, EBL 483mm, 45mm Offset .. ich denke diese wird es. Steckachse ist an Bord, Ösen sind dran. 
Nur der Preis: 270E für ne Stahlgabel ist ganz schön steil ... 

.. geht demnächst weiter mit Bildern vom Rahmen,, der ist zumindest schon da. Danke @Eaven


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Juni 2016)

Erster Mitleser meldet sich anwesend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Juni 2016)

Durchaus interessantes Thema!
Da guck ich mit!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2016)

Ein 1FG 

Ich les' mal mit.


----------



## Rommos (8. Juni 2016)

Da schau ich doch gern mit rein - das Konzept reizt


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juni 2016)

Allerdings guter Plan


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Die hier anwesenden Steel-Ritter mit ihren Bifis werden bei dem was jetzt folgt wohl eher den Kopf schütteln, aber ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt den BFe Rahmen als Stadtbike aufzubauen.



ich lese mit gesträubten Nackenhaaren gespannt mit


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Der Rahmen und anderer Kram


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2016)

Maxxis Hookworm fällt mir als Reifen ein... leider nur max. 26x2,5", aber die könnten auch im 275er Rahmen funktionieren. Zumal ein etwas tieferes Tretlager da auch nicht schadet, geht halt gut um die Ecke... kenne ich so von meinem Karate Monkey  
Ich lese dann mal weiter mit...


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Maxxis Hookworm fällt mir als Reifen ein... leider nur max. 26x2,5", aber die könnten auch im 275er Rahmen funktionieren. Zumal ein etwas tieferes Tretlager da auch nicht schadet, geht halt gut um die Ecke... kenne ich so von meinem Karate Monkey
> Ich lese dann mal weiter mit...


Muss ja den 27.5" LRS verwerten. Außerdem ist das Lager durch die kurze Gabel eh recht tief.


----------



## brigdompteur (8. Juni 2016)

Schicker Rahmen,dass kann nur gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (8. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Muss ja den 27.5" LRS verwerten. Außerdem ist das Lager durch die kurze Gabel eh recht tief.


Wie sieht es den. Mit Conti X-King aus? Den gibt's in 2.4.

Hab das mal abonniert. Das wird wohl eins der schönsten Stadträder, bin mal auf das Schloss gespannt. So ein Rad würde ich nie aus der Hand geben.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Das schloss steht schon fest: 
http://www.kryptonitelock.com/conte...s/product-information/current-key/110415.html

Hat sich über die letzten Jahre bewährt.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Es sollt erwähnt sein das dieHope und der ENVE Lenker vom Bild nicht dran kommen werden


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Wo schon kräftig über Reifen diskutiert wird: Ich habe den Schwalbe "Big One" Snake Skin ins Auge gefasst. 27,5X2,35"


----------



## Ock (8. Juni 2016)

Glaub den X-King gibt es doch nicht mehr in 2.4, konnte ihn grad nicht finden.


----------



## Ock (8. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Es sollt erwähnt sein das dieHope und der ENVE Lenker vom Bild nicht dran kommen werden


Sondern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Glaub den X-King gibt es doch nicht mehr in 2.4, konnte ihn grad nicht finden.


Dochdoch .. den gibt es .. hab ich hier für 29" liegen. B2B Mass ist 155mm, damit der Breiteste von den Kings


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Sondern?


Der Answer Lenker Enduro 20/20 vom anderen Fahrrad oben und als Bremse .. mal sehen vorr. eine ältere SLX oder ein paar Marta/Luise Sättel mit IS2000 Aufnahme und SLX Griffen.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Wo schon kräftig über Reifen diskutiert wird: Ich habe den Schwalbe "Big One" Snake Skin ins Auge gefasst. 27,5X2,35"


Auch gut  Wobei der gute, alte Hookworm natürlich deutlich robuster ist. Aber auch schwerer  Aber da 275 gesetzt ist, geht der Big One schon klar


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte mein fireeye 29er anfangs auch mit Starrgabel aufbauen. Nachdem ich über Preise und Einbaulängen hin und her philosophiert habe, kam doch eine günstige Federgabel rein, da es auf Gabelperformance nicht ankam. Soll heißen, vielleicht doch der einfachste Weg, mit Federgabel. Schaden tut es sicher auch auf dem Arbeitsweg nicht.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Soll heißen, vielleicht doch der einfachste Weg, mit Federgabel. Schaden tut es sicher auch auf dem Arbeitsweg nicht.


Ich will unbedingt vorn einen Träger montieren.. das geht mit Federgabel nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Gabel ist bestellt .. Reifen auch...  zusammenstecken und wir werden sehen.


----------



## Cherrytec (9. Juni 2016)

Toller Rahmen und wird bestimmt schön.... habe diesen auch daheim fehlen auch noch ein paar Teile.
gruss  Frank


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Juni 2016)

Wahnsinn der Mann.....FFWD>BiFi.....fließender Übergang von dem einen in den anderen Aufbaufaden.

Letzten Samstag waren wir in einer Gruppe los, einer hatte ein grünes BFe 26, sehr quirliges Bike.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem PYGA? Geschlachtet und allein liegt es zuhause?


----------



## danchoize (9. Juni 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem PYGA? Geschlachtet und allein liegt es zuhause?


Das wartet das sich die Teilekiste wieder soweit füllt um ein ganzes Rad damit voll zu hängen .. (Gabel im Zulauf, LRS liegt hier schon in Teilen ..)


----------



## duckeggundweg (9. Juni 2016)

_Na, da bin ick ja mal uff dit Endergebnis jespannt!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt vorn einen Träger montieren.. das geht mit Federgabel nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt.



Neugierde: was macht denn einen Frontgepäckträger erstrebenswerter als einen selbigen am Heck? Ich hatte noch nie einen Frontträger, aber stelle mir das Lenkverhalten irgendwie träge vor mit schweren Taschen an der Gabel.


----------



## danchoize (9. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Neugierde: was macht denn einen Frontgepäckträger erstrebenswerter als einen selbigen am Heck? Ich hatte noch nie einen Frontträger, aber stelle mir das Lenkverhalten irgendwie träge vor mit schweren Taschen an der Gabel.



Du Fragst zurecht. 

folgende Gründe: 
- es sieht für mich einfach besser (und hipster-mässiger) aus, und nur das zählt, da dieses Rad ja tatsächlich an der Eisdiele vorfährt. 
Einen Träger hinten zu montieren bringt gleich so einen "Herrenrad" Charme mit sich.
- ich hatte zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht geplant das Rad für grosse Touren mit wirklich schwerem Gepäck einzusetzen (kann aber noch kommen), die übliche Tasche die ich in der Stadt dabei hab beinhaltet vor allem Laptop, Wechselkleider, Lunchbox ..etc .. zusammen ca. 5-6kg
- Das BFe hat einfach hinten keine Bohrungen und Ösen (klar kann man mit Schellen arbeiten, aber dann würde ich den Aufbau nicht HIER dokumentieren)

Ich will nicht ausschliessen das sich das Lenkverhalten dadurch verschlechtert, aber ich würde es gern ausprobieren ob es machbar ist. Die ganze Bikepacking Community kommt doch auch irgendwie mit Front-Rack plus riesen Satteltaschen klar. Entweder die sind alle sehr leidensfähig, oder es geht schon irgendwie..

anbei mal ein Paar Beispiele die mir gefallen haben:


----------



## danchoize (9. Juni 2016)

Zusatz: Die Gabel die ich jetzt bestellt habe, hat mehr Offset (45mm in diesem Fall, da 29er spezifisch) als die vorgesehenen 27,5er Federgabeln (40-42mm) dadurch sollte sich der seitliche Flop mit Zuladung in Grenzen halten. 
So jedenfalls in der Theorie.


----------



## duckeggundweg (9. Juni 2016)

Die "Korb-Idee"  finde ich optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht!


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2016)

frontträger fahre ich selber und finde ich super. 
der große haken an deinem aufbau könnte der sitzwinkel werden


----------



## danchoize (9. Juni 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> der große haken an deinem aufbau könnte der sitzwinkel werden


Erläutere mal? 
Ich komme rechnerisch auf 73.2grad Sitzwinkel


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2016)

Erläuterung kann ich nicht errechnen.
Bin mal mein damaliges Kona Honzo mit viel zu kurzer Starrgabel gefahren und das Fahrverhalten war irgendwie merkwürdig.
Kann es nicht anders beschreiben. 
Bei der Gabel gibt es übrigens auch Spacer damit die Fuhre trotz zu "kurzer" Starrgabel vorne höher kommt.


----------



## danchoize (9. Juni 2016)

hier die Tabelle. 
Radstand musste ich schätzen, da von Cotic nicht veröffentlicht.


 

Mit der 29er Gabel sind es nur ca. -12mm


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2016)

ah ok. 
bin sehr gespannt auf deinen fahreindruck.
rechnerisch sahen schon viele sachen ganz anders aus als beim "erfahren".
drücke die daumen dass das projekt gut für dich passt. der rahmen ist erste sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2016)

Wenn's als Stadtrad nix taugt, kann man ja immer noch ein Mountainbike draus basteln


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Juni 2016)

Denke du bist gelernter Schreiner....da wäre doch ne abschliessbare Kiste auf Träger ne schöne Lösung.


----------



## danchoize (16. Juni 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Denke du bist gelernter Schreiner....da wäre doch ne abschliessbare Kiste auf Träger ne schöne Lösung.


Hmm. Zu schwer zu klapprig. 

Habe mich jetzt für das Spezialized Pizza Rack entschieden. 
Jetzt heißt es beten das der doch recht schmale Träger die  recht massive Gabel von der Breite zusammenfinden. Und das die Schraubenabstände halbwegs passen.


----------



## danchoize (17. Juni 2016)

Die Gabel sieht schonmal ganz schön fett aus. 
Richtig dicke Gabelscheiden, Schaft aus Stahl .. Macht 1470g
Auf der Waage. Da hab ich erstmal zucken müssen.... 
Naja mal sehen ob der Träger dran passt.


----------



## danchoize (17. Juni 2016)

Träger noch nicht probiert.. Dafür schonmal vorne zum testen reifen draufgezogen. 

Schwalbe Big One 27,5x2,35" 





515g beide aufs Gramm genau gleich. 

Aufgezogen auf DT Swiss XM481





Breite an der Karkasse beachtliche 62mm mit Messschieber 

Dann mal in die Gabel gesteckt:








Abstand ist noch im erträglichen Rahmen und wird bestimmt ansehnlich vom Träger verschleiert.


----------



## lahnbiker (17. Juni 2016)

Echt fett die Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (17. Juni 2016)

@danchoize Sieht gut aus die Gabel. Wo gekauft?


----------



## Wildman1967 (17. Juni 2016)

Jau, das sieht klasse aus!
Und die Reifen sind ja mal megageil!


----------



## danchoize (18. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> @danchoize Sieht gut aus die Gabel. Wo gekauft?


Bike24 
Hatten aber nur eine da.


----------



## Erbse73 (19. Juni 2016)

Hmmm. das Singular Swift könnte sowas auch vertragen...grübel mal.

Echt fett und sieht klasse aus....weiter so.


----------



## danchoize (20. Juni 2016)

Heute mal ein Paar Schlüsselteile zusammengesteckt: 



Lenkwinkel ist verzerrt da die Gabel schräg steht ohne den Steuersatz. 


 

Grundsätzlich kann man den Gepäckträger montieren,was schonmal gut ist, allerdings muss ich die unteren und oberen Befestigungen Einzel-Anfertigen. 
bin grade noch am Überlegen ob das aus Carbonplatten Wasserstrahlgeschnitten wird, oder aus geschwärztem Edelstahlpulver im 3D Druck entsteht... (Tendenz: 3D Druck)
Aber das werde ich erst Vermessen und Festlegen wenn die Gabel fertig montiert ist und ich die endgültigen Positionen abnehmen kann.


----------



## danchoize (20. Juni 2016)

Wer sich im Post oben übrigens mal das Hinterrad genauer anguckt wird feststellen: 
Huch der ist ja Fett. 

Richtig, der 2,8" NobbyNic geht zwar rein, wird aber den meisten für Offroad wohl zu eng sein.. Aber für die Stadt könnte ich somit auch mal über "Scrambler-Look" nachdenken. 

hier noch dei Fotos vom Platz:


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Juni 2016)

Würde hinten auch den Schwalbä Big One reinsemmeln....dann kannste schön leise über den Berliner Asphalt huschen.


----------



## danchoize (20. Juni 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Würde hinten auch den Schwalbä Big One reinsemmeln....dann kannste schön leise über den Berliner Asphalt huschen.


ja, nee .. wollte schon die gleichen reifen Fahren  und es werden ziemlich sicher auch die Tischtennisnoppen 

.. aber ich dacht nicht das die 2,8er passen würden und meinte nur das ich jetzt die Option hätte auch mit den etwas unsinnigen Grobstollen in der Stadt rum zu gurken .. scrambler halt:


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie schon ziemlich geil.


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2016)

Daumen hoch für Scrambler!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> ja, nee .. wollte schon die gleichen reifen Fahren  und es werden ziemlich sicher auch die Tischtennisnoppen
> 
> .. aber ich dacht nicht das die 2,8er passen würden und meinte nur das ich jetzt die Option hätte auch mit den etwas unsinnigen Grobstollen in der Stadt rum zu gurken .. scrambler halt:


Letztere konnte ich heute im Stau neben mir bewundern, aufgebockt auf einem Anhänger. Herrlich unvernünftig


----------



## danchoize (21. Juni 2016)

Erstmal heute den Steuersatz eingelassen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Juni 2016)

Schön grade ausgerichtet.
So muß das....

Passen die Verschraubungen an der Gabel jetzt nicht für das Pizza Rack?
Was für eine Einbauhöhe hat die?
Salsa baut echt schöne Stahlgabelnund definitiv unzerstörbar.
Sehen schon fett aus die Ballonreifen,mit Helium füllen und du schwebst nen cm überm Asphalt.
Geiles Projekt.

LG

Nils


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Juni 2016)

Die obere Steuerschale sieht schon fett aus....gibts da nix schmaleres?


----------



## Rommos (22. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Die Gabel sieht schonmal ganz schön fett aus.
> Richtig dicke Gabelscheiden, Schaft aus Stahl .. Macht 1470g
> Auf der Waage. Da hab ich erstmal zucken müssen....
> Naja mal sehen ob der Träger dran passt.
> ...


Servus Daniel

die Gabel ist der Hammer, wäre für ein neues Projekt das schon wieder im Kopf schwirrt, ideal 

Also falls du doch was anderes willst, just call 

Kannst du mal bitte messen, was der Abstand zwischen der unteren Öse (vorne drauf über der Achse) und der seitlichen Lowrideröse ist? Wenn das noch zu meinem Träger passen würde, dann müsste ich ernsthaft suchen...

So ein Scrambler wäre cool 

Gruß
Roman

p.s. Steel-badge


----------



## danchoize (22. Juni 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Die obere Steuerschale sieht schon fett aus....gibts da nix schmaleres?


klar .. ich könnte beim 44er Rohr ja auch Zero Stack nehmen, aber dann brauch ich vermutlich wirklich viele Spacer. Der Rahmen ist ja für längere Gabeln gedacht. 
sieht in dem Bild vielleicht schlimmer aus, aber es ist dieselbe Schale wie unten, nur andersrum gelasert. Dadurch sieht es sehr symmetrisch aus.


----------



## danchoize (22. Juni 2016)

OK OK ... alle wollen scrambler .. nur ich bin mir nicht sicher. 
werde erstmal für den Sommer die Noppen-Slicks draufmachen. 
anderer Scrambler look fürs erste:


----------



## danchoize (22. Juni 2016)

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## danchoize (22. Juni 2016)

Kann ich so einen Stahl-Schaft auch mit dem Rohrabschneider kürzen? oder lieber Säge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juni 2016)

Ich hab's bei meiner Cromoto mit 'nem Rohrschneider gemacht. So lange das richtige Rädchen dran ist...
Jetzt, wo Gabel, Spacer und Vorbau montiert sind, missfällt mir die massive obere Lagerschale ebenfalls.


----------



## Eaven (22. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Kann ich so einen Stahl-Schaft auch mit dem Rohrabschneider kürzen? oder lieber Säge


...klar.

Das dürft die teuerste Stadtschlampe werden die ich bisher so im Aufbau gesehen habe


----------



## Rommos (22. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Kann ich so einen Stahl-Schaft auch mit dem Rohrabschneider kürzen? oder lieber Säge



mach ich immer mit Rohrschneider. Musst meistens aber dann nochmal etwas mit der,Feile rangehen, weil sich anfangs gern ein kleiner Wulst bildet. Und da mag dann der Vorbau nicht so gern drüber...

Säge, da bin ich gerne schief


----------



## danchoize (22. Juni 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das dürft die teuerste Stadtschlampe werden die ich bisher so im Aufbau gesehen habe


von "..schlampe" hat ja niemand was gesagt, StadtFAHRRAD hiess es im Eingangspost.. 
Weiss garnicht wie man den Preis berechnet wenn viele Teile aus der "Restekiste" kommen... naja. werde am Ende von dem Projekt mal grob die Kosten überschlagen und preisgeben. 
(verstehe eh nicht warum damit immer so hinter dem Berg gehalten wird..)


----------



## nollak (22. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> ...
> (verstehe eh nicht warum damit immer so hinter dem Berg gehalten wird..)



Ich glaub das ist was urdeutsches nicht über Geld zu sprechen


----------



## Diman (22. Juni 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> die teuerste Stadtschlampe


Nicht mal RS-1 und Rohlex sind dran. *duck&wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Nicht mal RS-1 und Rohlex sind dran. *duck&wech*


Ich werde auch nicht die Reset Pedale oder ENV(Y) Felgen verbauen...


----------



## Diman (23. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nicht die Reset Pedale


Die würden aber gut zum Reset Steuersatz passen.


----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Die würden aber gut zum Reset Steuersatz passen.



nix da .. es werde die ollen Tioga Surefoot MX vom Cannondale montiert.


----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte messen, was der Abstand zwischen der unteren Öse (vorne drauf über der Achse) und der seitlichen Lowrideröse ist? Wenn das noch zu meinem Träger passen würde, dann müsste ich ernsthaft suchen...


Luftlinie, also Mitte-Mitte sind 168mm


----------



## Rommos (23. Juni 2016)

Danke Daniel - bin fast froh, dass es etwas zu lange ist (Trek hat da wohl was "eigenes")
Mal sehen, wird wohl eine Stahlgabel mit 468-490mm (am liebsten mit 15mm Achse), die dann mit passendenmAufnahmen versehen wird....

Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt


----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Passen die Verschraubungen an der Gabel jetzt nicht für das Pizza Rack?


Hmm. Naja. Wenn man hohe Ansprüche hat muss man verneinen. 
Ich könnte das jetzt so montieren, dann sitzt das Rack aber recht hoch. 
Wenns niedriger sitzen soll, dann müsste ich die Blech Dreiecke gegen was selbst angefertigtes tauschen.


----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

Hohes Rack mit original Befestigung. 





Niedriges Rack mit angepasster Befestigung würde so aussehen. 




Die obere Halterung müsste ich in beiden Fällen selbst anfertigen.


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2016)

definitiv variante 2. sieht besser aus und wird sich wahrscheinlich auch besser fahren


----------



## nollak (24. Juni 2016)

Jep, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Die erste Variante sieht irgendwie falsch aus.


----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2016)

....die Nr. 2, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Positionierung und Neigung äußert unharmonisch 

Irgendwie zu weit vorne, will es mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn er waagerecht sitzt. Wenn da beladene Taschen dran hängen, das muss sich "interessant" fahren / lenken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (24. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....die Nr. 2, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Positionierung und Neigung äußert unharmonisch
> 
> Irgendwie zu weit vorne, will es mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn er waagerecht sitzt. Wenn da beladene Taschen dran hängen, das muss sich "interessant" fahren / lenken....



Lenkwinkel ist halt einiges flacher als beim Awol, und die Gabel ist noch dazu recht breit. 

Leichte Neigung nach hinten würde ich anstreben, schon auch damit die Pizza nicht vom Pizzarack runterrutscht. 
Sieht mir aus als ob ich dann halbwegs über das Ausfallende komme.


----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2016)

Ok, das ist halt immer unser Problem  Kombinationen, die wir uns im Kopf ausdenken - aber nicht die Hersteller 

Ich hab mir diesen Träger von Trek besorgt






...bin schon am überlegen, ob er ans Fatbike kommt.... das wäre ganz gut adaptierbar.
Aber eigentlich will ich mir was mit einem 26+ LRS bauen - du hast den Allzweck-Stadtrad-Scrambler Virus gesetzt 

Sorry für OT, Daniel - weiter bei dir


----------



## danchoize (24. Juni 2016)

Kein Problem @Rommos ich finde dieses Thema grade sehr spannend. Aber lässt sich das treck-rack weit genug auseinanderbiegen? 

Das spezi Pizza Rack nämlich nicht. Beim Awol sitzt es außen an den Gabelscheiden .. Aber die Gabel ist ca 5cm schmäler


----------



## Rommos (24. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Kein Problem @Rommos ich finde dieses Thema grade sehr spannend. Aber lässt sich das treck-rack weit genug auseinanderbiegen?
> 
> Das spezi Pizza Rack nämlich nicht. Beim Awol sitzt es außen an den Gabelscheiden .. Aber die Gabel ist ca 5cm schmäler



Hab grad mal gemessen, oben ist es 13cm breit. Die Aufnahme kannst leicht auf 14-15cm Abstand bringen. Hab jetzt mal eine CroMoto maxle geordert und will da entsprechende Eyelets passend einlöten (lassen).


----------



## danchoize (25. Juni 2016)

Die Anforderung für den Träger war das er oben drauf eine Plattform hat damit ich auch mal meinen normalen Rucksack draufspannen kann. Seitlich sollten die Streben so sein das auch Fahrradtaschen ran  können. 
Da gibt's dann nicht mehr viele. 
Die meisten sind entweder oder


----------



## danchoize (25. Juni 2016)

Nur falls sich jemand hier wundert warum mit aller Macht dieser Träger passend gemacht werden muss.


----------



## danchoize (26. Juni 2016)

Der letzte Schwung Neuteile


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Aus hässlichem Silber wird hübsches schwarz


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Heute mal 2h am Stück Zeit gehabt, konnte also fahrfertigen Zustand herstellen: 
-Position Vorderer Träger vermessen fürs 3D Modell und danach demontiert
-Lenker montiert 
-Bremse mit schwarzen AGB Deckeln versehen
-Schaltwerk saubergemacht und montiert
-Kassette montiert
-Kurbeln mit neuem Spider/KB versehen (38er hat leider nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei gepasst)
-Kurbeln montiert, Pedale gleich mit 
-Schaltgriff und Bremsgeber montiert 
-Züge verlegt
-Probesitzen für Vorbaulänge und Gabelschaftlänge
-Gabelschaft gekürzt
-Kralle gesetzt
Gabel fertig eingebaut
-Bremssättel eingebaut und ausgerichtet
-Bremsleitungen abgelängt, neu verquetscht und entlüftet
-Kette abgelängt
-Schaltung eingestellt 

Probefahrt. 

Fährt sich echt super. Sehr agil und wendig. Die Reifen haben echt Argumente im Bereich Rollwiderstand, wird schwer jetzt nochmal zu den NobbyNic zurück für den Scrambler Look.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Vorschau:


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Noch zu machen:
-Vorderachse gegen Maxle Stealth tauschen 
-Badge ankleben
-34er Direct Mount KB (irgendwann)

Und natürlich der Träger vorne


----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)

Top -  noch gelbe Griffe??


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Angenehm auch: jetzt statt 19cm Sattelüberhöhung nur noch 5cm. Passt besser für die Stadt.


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Top -  noch gelbe Griffe??


Erstmal nicht geplant. Finde ganz geil das die wie die Vans Sohle in Gum sind. Werde ihnen aber mal frische Endkappen spendieren. 

Es gibt die Ortlieb Front Roller Classic aber in demselben Gelb wie der Cotic Schriftzug ... Das werde ich dann mit dem Rack zusammen angehen..


----------



## Eaven (27. Juni 2016)

Sieht cool aus, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn Carsten @Eaven auch gerade da ist, passt ein 26+ hinten in den BfFe 275 rein? Also welche Breite hat es bei den Ketten- und Sattelstreben im Bereich 30-35cm von der Achse?

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wenn Carsten @Eaven auch gerade da ist, passt ein 26+ hinten in den BfFe 275 rein? Also welche Breite hat es bei den Ketten- und Sattelstreben im Bereich 30-35cm von der Achse?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Roman


NN 2,8 27,5" Pssst ja rein, sollte nach hinten nicht wieder enger werden... Messung folgt...


----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)

Ich befürchte, dass es auf der Antriebsseite zu eng wir, scheint leicht asymetrisch an den Kettenstreben zu sein (dein Bild vom NN in B+)


----------



## danchoize (27. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass es auf der Antriebsseite zu eng wir, scheint leicht asymetrisch an den Kettenstreben zu sein (dein Bild vom NN in B+)


Ich hatte das Schaltauge noch nicht montiert. Dadurch war das rechte Ausfallende zu dünn und hat das Laufrad nach rechts rübergezogen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Juni 2016)

Der Umschlingunswinkel deines ZEE Schaltwerkes bereitet mir auch am BFe noch Kopfschmerzen.....
Wäre noch ganz geil mit den gelben Griffen oder ein Brooks Cambium C15 in Rust,passend zu den GumGum-Griffen.
Bin gespannt,wie es final mit den 3D-gedruckten Aufnahmen/Halterungen in Kombination mit dem PizzaRack aussieht....
Taschen für das Rack dann auch in braun/rostfarben?
Ansonsten echt geil.

LG

Nils


----------



## danchoize (28. Juni 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Der Umschlingunswinkel deines ZEE Schaltwerkes bereitet mir auch am BFe noch Kopfschmerze


Stimmt die B-Schraube ist noch voll reingedreht .. das war noch vom Last, damit das Schaltwerk mit dem 40er Ritzel zusammenspielt.



SHIVER schrieb:


> oder ein Brooks Cambium C15 in Rust,passend zu den GumGum-Griffen


Uh .. Cambium.. bin ich nicht so ein Fan davon. Zuwenig Fetisch um mir so einen GummiSattel zuzulegen, zudem noch teuer und schwer.


----------



## danchoize (28. Juni 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Taschen für das Rack dann auch in braun/rostfarben?


Taschen in gelb .. damit sich die Bienen freuen


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Juni 2016)

Und wat is mit Licht???? 
In der oberen fetten Lagerschale passt bestimmt noch ne LED rinne...


----------



## danchoize (28. Juni 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Und wat is mit Licht????
> In der oberen fetten Lagerschale passt bestimmt noch ne LED rinne...


Da ich den LRS schon hatte und deswegen keinen Nabendynamo verbaut habe.. Werde ich mich bei Bedarf auf Lupine Neo/Rotlicht verlassen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Da ich den LRS schon hatte und deswegen keinen Nabendynamo verbaut habe.. Werde ich mich bei Bedarf auf Lupine Neo/Rotlicht verlassen.



Das kannste....
Für das Geld sehr viel Licht und am wertigsten und zuverlässigsten verpackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Stimmt die B-Schraube ist noch voll reingedreht .. das war noch vom Last, damit das Schaltwerk mit dem 40er Ritzel zusammenspielt.
> 
> 
> Uh .. Cambium.. bin ich nicht so ein Fan davon. Zuwenig Fetisch um mir so einen GummiSattel zuzulegen, zudem noch teuer und schwer.



Hab ick mir schon jedacht....
Zu wenig Fetisch?Dann nimm einen Brooks Swallow oder Colt.
Zu schwer und zu teuer lass ich  nicht gelten,bei einem BFe und deinem Fuhrpark.
Die Ledergeschichte von Brooks hält ewig bei entsprechender Pflege und wenn sich der Sattel deinem Hinterteil erstmal angepasst hat und nicht andersrum wie bei so gut wie allen anderen Sätteln die es gibt,sind dir die genannten Contras bestimmt sowas von egal.
Sogar die Kautschukdecke vom C13 passt sich deinem Hinterteil an,nur formt sie sich wieder zurück nach Nutzung,im Gegensatz zum gemeinen Ledersattel und ist was Pflege angeht absolut anspruchslos...

LG

Nils


----------



## danchoize (5. Juli 2016)

So..bin mal die Gepäckträgerbefestigung angegangen, habe aber erstmal mit günstigeren Materialien einen Test gemacht: 
Also 3 und 5mm Acryl gelasert für die untere Befestigung:



 


 

Für die Obere Befestigung hab ich erstmal das mitgelieferte Stück Stahlblech mit Gewalt verformt bis es passt um nun daran Mass zu nehmen ... Keine Detailbild, da sehr unansehnlich. 
Da der Metallstreifen nicht länger war sitzt der träger noch rechte weit an der Gabel dran und somit ein gutes Stück schräger als er letztlich soll.


----------



## danchoize (5. Juli 2016)

Die finalen Befestigungen werden für unten mit Water-Jet aus CFK Platte geschnitten und für oben entweder aus einer Themorplastischen CFK Platte geformt oder im 3D druck aus Edelstahlpulver. Da muss ich noch den Preisvergleich machen was günstiger kommt.


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juli 2016)

Die Aufnahmen kann ich Dir bei Bedarf als 3D-Modelle in Catia V5 aufbauen...wenn du mir die Abmessungen geben kannst. Dann kann man die Daten in das gewünschte Dateiformat für den 3D Druck umkonvertieren....das BFe sieht Super aus.


----------



## Triturbo (5. Juli 2016)

Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus, die Lösung! Schön, dass du dir die Arbeit machst. Indiviudell angepasst ist es eben doch immer was Besonderes


----------



## danchoize (5. Juli 2016)

danke @Erbse73
bin schon auf dem besten Weg  .. denke den STL export bekomme ich auch irgendwie hin. 
melde mich sonst nochmals bei dir ..


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Juli 2016)

Moin du

Geile Kiste man.
Leidenschaft und liebe zum Detail erschuf erneut ein Cotic,alles andere sind bloß Fahrräder.
Das erste was ich dachte,auf der Tasche fehlt jetzt nur noch das Posthorn.
Paßt definitiv top zum Coticschriftzug!
Kleine Anmerkung,die Griffe nicht doch noch in schwarz oder den Sattel in gumgum?
Steht das Pizzarack final auch so steil?Ich weiß das muß so,aber so doll?
Ich würd die Halterungen auf Grund der Dauerhaltbarkeit aus Edelstahlpulver in 3D Druck machen....

LG

Nils


----------



## Erbse73 (6. Juli 2016)

Und wie fahren sich die Schwalbe Strandrennenreifen in der Stadt?
Gibts auch in 29x2,35 mit 440g in Lite Skin....wäre nen Experiment fürs Swift.
Aber der Preis ist ne Sauerei...oder?


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2016)

kiste kommt irgendwie gut. mir ist der winkel vom rack aber zu steil.

habe ich es übersehen, oder hast Du den namen des gepäckträgers verschwiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (6. Juli 2016)

Nochmal für @a.nienie und @SHIVER
Der Winkel wird noch flacher. Mein provisorischer Streifen Blech war nicht länger. 

Es ist ein Spezialized Pizza Rack


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2016)

thx


----------



## danchoize (6. Juli 2016)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Und wie fahren sich die Schwalbe Strandrennenreifen in der Stadt?
> Gibts auch in 29x2,35 mit 440g in Lite Skin....wäre nen Experiment fürs Swift.
> Aber der Preis ist ne Sauerei...oder?


Der Preis ist amtlich, ich habe 39 pro Stück bezahlt. Mit LiteSkin würde ich mich nicht durch Berlin trauen, deswegen laufen bei mir SnakeSkin .. 
Und wie die laufen..., gefühlt rollt das Rad eine Ewigkeit und gleitet sehr smooth. Bisher bin ich so bei 1,5 Bar unterwegs, damit ist auch der Komfort ganz gut. 
Durch die Kombination aus Ei-Förmigem Reifen und relativ flachem Lenkwinkel kommt es geschwindigkeitsabhängig beim Lenken zu sog. self-steering Effekten, d.h. wenn man sich in die Kurve lehnt dann fühlt es sich an als drehe sich das Vorderrad in die Kurve ein (normalerweise eher andersrum) .. 
Das führt dazu das das rad zwar stoisch und gut gradeaus fährt (auch freihändig, auch einseitig beladen..) aber in den Kurven sehr agil/sensibel zu fahren ist. Und das auch mit der Beladung vorne.

Zur Trägeranordnung über dem Vorderrad: 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit die Last vorne zu haben. Wie oben beschrieben sind die Auswirkungen aufs Lenkverhalten minimal. Dabei finde ich es gut das ich über die Verbindung zum Lenker selbst Einfluss darauf habe wie sehr mein Gepäck durchgeschüttelt wird (Laptop ist zwar mit SSD und hat somit keine beweglichen Bauteile mehr .. aber trotzdem .), hinten wäre mir das nix ..


----------



## danchoize (6. Juli 2016)

achso: danke allen die hier ihr Lob ausgesprochen haben. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. 
Es folgen noch richtige Fotos sobald der Träger mit den Custom Befestigungen fertig dran ist .. vielleicht versuch ichs dann auch mal als BDW


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> .. vielleicht versuch ichs dann auch mal als BDW



Meine Stimme hast du für das arme misshandelte Enduro-Rad


----------



## Eaven (7. Juli 2016)

Ich war am Anfang des Aufbauprojektes etwas skeptisch, finde es mittlerweile aber richtig gut. Und Daniel hat auch mal wieder die Stylewertung abgeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (7. Juli 2016)

Ihr seid so gut zu mir.


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Juli 2016)

... da hat scylla schon recht mit dem Enduro-Rad, dass ein solches Rad ein wenig überqualifiziert ist als schicke Stadt-Schlampe ...  

... und dann die Table Dance Reifen ...


----------



## orudne (7. Juli 2016)

Wirklich ein sehr geiles Stadtrad!

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Ist doch mal eine schmucke Alternative zu einem Roadrat. 

Überqualifiziert?
Nö, eher souverän wie ein Mercedes G-Modell!


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2016)

treppensets olé, das ding wird geschaukelt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juli 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> treppensets olé, das ding wird geschaukelt.



Da fällt dann aber die Pizza vom Rack....

LG Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juli 2016)

Definitiv ein BDW!!
An diesem Bike sieht man einfach und ich wiederhole mich,die Leidenschaft und Liebe zum Detail,deine Handschrift als Designer.
Nen gutes Schloß haste ja,wenn ich mich recht erinnere ein Kryptonite oder?

LG Nils


----------



## danchoize (8. Juli 2016)

Kryptonite Zahlenschloss. Gibts aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht in D zu kaufen. 
Bin aber schon öfter zum Bike gekommen und hab gesehen das das Schloss einen Dieb abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## Rommos (8. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Kryptonite Zahlenschloss. Gibts aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht in D zu kaufen.
> Bin aber schon öfter zum Bike gekommen und hab gesehen das das Schloss einen Dieb abgeschreckt hat.



....weil das Rad noch da war


----------



## Rommos (8. Juli 2016)

Jedenfalls eine sehr coole Kiste  - und ich wurde angefixt und hab schon wieder etliche Teile besorgt  damit ich ein paar Teile aus der Restekiste verbauen kann .

Das "Scrambler"-Thema ist reizvoll....

Gruß
Roman

p.s. Daniel, da könnte ich auch ein Steel-badge brauchen dafür....


----------



## danchoize (8. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....weil das Rad noch da war


Das ... Und weil ich gesehen habe das am Schloss rumgefummelt wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. Juli 2016)

Weils hier soviele interessiert hat, nun mal Scrambler Modus mit NN 2,8


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 509764Anhang anzeigen 509765Anhang anzeigen 509766Anhang anzeigen 509767
> 
> Weils hier soviele interessiert hat, nun mal Scrambler Modus mit NN 2,8




... die wohl nobelste Stadtschlampe ...


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2016)

so ne kiste wäre die einzige möglichkeit auf meine alten tage noch den nosewheelie zu lernen. Krieg und frieden plus meyer's universallexikon in die ortlieb taschen und nie mehr reifen am hinterrad tauschen :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Juli 2016)

Das BFe würde ich nicht nur inner Stadt fahren...im Wald aufm Trail macht das bestimmt auch ne gute Figur.
Schöne Arbeit Daniel, Glückwunsch....BDW mach mal.


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Juli 2016)

Hej Daniel,

stell doch 'mal bitte ein Bild in Dein Benutzeralbum damit wir klicken können, dass das mit dem BdW auch bei den Admins nicht mehr entgehen kann ...

Das hier vielleicht ...


----------



## lahnbiker (9. Juli 2016)

Also, auch wenn die Ausrichtung des Pizzaracks jetzt mit der Steigung des Oberrohrs harmoniert, bevor BdW, müsste der Träger erst einmal in die Waagerechte. Das will mir so mit der schrägstehenden Tasche einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## danchoize (9. Juli 2016)

Ich denke auch das ich den Träger noch angemessen befestige und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändere und dann ist es soweit ..


----------



## orudne (9. Juli 2016)

BdW aber bitte mit den Slicks!


----------



## danchoize (11. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> BdW aber bitte mit den Slicks!


Sind schon wieder drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (4. September 2016)

@danchoize  - hey Daniel, was macht die Kunst? Gibt's News vom bfe, neue Custom-Halter, Fahrbericht....?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Schwimmer (18. September 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das ich den Träger noch angemessen befestige und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändere und dann ist es soweit ..




Hej Daniel,

gibt's denn denn Neuigkeiten, die Du uns zeigen kannst?


----------



## danchoize (18. September 2016)

@Rommos @Schwimmer - lieb das ihr fragt. Wirklich dran geschraubt hab ich jetzt nicht mehr. 
Die aus 5mm Acryl gelaserten Halter halten immer noch ganz gut, also auch mit schwerer Packtasche den Bordstein rauf und runter. 
Da ich in letzter Zeit extrem eingespannt war und die provisorische Lösung funktioniert hab ich die 3D gedruckten Halter aus Metall erstmal auf später verschoben. 
Auch die Custom Taschen mit bagjack hier aus Berlin kommen erst dann. 

Gefahren bin ich das Rad allerdings täglich. Irgendwie musste ich ja zur Arbeit kommen. 
Es fährt erstem extrem gut, wenn man drauf achtet den Reifen genügend Druck zu spendieren. 
Ansonsten stellt sich ein unangenehmes Self-steering ein (geschuldet der 29er Gabel mit 46mm Rake/Offset plus dem Flächen lenkwinkel) 
Wenn das Rad rollt, dann rollt es extrem leichtfüßig. Habe aber den Eindruck das die Gummis recht weich sind und sich das Profil schnell verabschiedet. 

Ich bin im Alltag mit keinem Rad so oft angesprochen worden wie mit diesem: wegen der fetten Reifen, der unbekannten Marke, dem Träger vorne..etc. 
Selbst als ich mein cannondale 1FG mit singlespeed Rennrad LRS, Scheibenbremsen und Dropbar hatte hat das weniger Aufsehen erregt. 
Die häufigste frage ist, ob das nicht extrem anstrengend sei mit den dicken Reifen. 

Ich schau mich jetzt schonmal nach passenden Fendern um, die nicht ganz übel aussehen .. dann kommen noch die Halter und die Taschen. I keep you posted.


----------



## danchoize (18. September 2016)

Der schräg stehende Träger ist garnicht so schlecht, weil dadurch der Schwerpunkt der Taschen nah über der Achse gehalten wird. Das reduziert den Bar-Flop wenn die Ladung dran hängt. 
Ich hatte immer mal vor so eine Ortlieb Office Tasche auszuprobieren, deren Aufnahme ist ja ebenfalls schräg (für mehr Fersenraum wenn hinten montiert) und vielleicht hängt diese dann perfekt grade.... mal sehen.


----------



## Erbse73 (18. September 2016)

Ready for a long Bikepacking-Trip...sieht Weltklasse aus dein BFe.


----------



## scylla (18. September 2016)

In dem Setup hat das BFe auf einmal so einen schönen Sitzwinkel 

Obwohl es total unartgerecht ist, irgendwie doch ein geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. September 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529733
> 
> Der schräg stehende Träger ist garnicht so schlecht, weil dadurch der Schwerpunkt der Taschen nah über der Achse gehalten wird. Das reduziert den Bar-Flop wenn die Ladung dran hängt.
> Ich hatte immer mal vor so eine Ortlieb Office Tasche auszuprobieren, deren Aufnahme ist ja ebenfalls schräg (für mehr Fersenraum wenn hinten montiert) und vielleicht hängt diese dann perfekt grade.... mal sehen.



Ja, das mit dem vorgelagertem Schwerpunkt bei waagrechter Ausrichtung der Abstellfläche ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen, das wird bestimmt etwas zappelig ...
... und den oder einen anderen Halter komplett ans Heck zu hängen, wäre das eine Lösung?

Ansonsten immer noch sehr geil, auch @scylla findet es jetzt berauschend  
Machst Du jetzt im Herbst weniger nackige Reifen drauf?


----------



## Rommos (18. September 2016)

Hi Daniel, freut mich, dass du Freude am bike hast.
Hab die big one auch hier, bin mal gespannt ob das was wird mit meinem Projekt...

Ich hoffe, es wird wieder etwas ruhiger bei dir, gibt ja noch Badge-Bedarf 

Gruß aus dem Süden
Roman

P.S. und wenn du was in Sachen Schutzblech findest, gib Bescheid. Da hätte ich auch Bedarf...


----------



## John_Boy (18. September 2016)

Was ist denn das schwarze Ding am Oberohr ? Rindenschutz ?


----------



## danchoize (18. September 2016)

Ist ein Oberrohr Polster ... da es ein Stadtrad ist, lehne ich es ständig wo an um es anzuschließen.. diese Dinger sind bei Fahrradkurieren verbreitet.


----------



## null-2wo (7. Oktober 2016)

hey, hab deinen Aufbau als stiller mitleser verfolgt, super bike  sowas wie deinen scrambler-Aufbau brauche ich auch noch, als Gelände-Singlespeeder 
wie hat sich der Big One so im Dauereinsatz geschlagen? Hast du TL montiert?


----------



## Rommos (7. Oktober 2016)

@danchoize - bist du schon fündig geworden wegen Schutzblechen?

Bin da auch am Suchen, weil mein Sobre fiver ähnlich aufgebaut werden soll, und Schützer im Alltag schon praktisch wären...

Bin auf die Velo65 von SKS gestossen


----------



## downi (4. November 2016)

Oh man, irgendwas mach ich falsch, wieder einen schönen Aufbau verpasst! 

Tolles Bike!


----------



## orudne (7. November 2016)

Wenn mein graues BFe irgendwann mal aus dem aktiven Dienst entlassen wird und recycled werden muss...
...dann genau so!!!!!


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Dezember 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Durch die Kombination aus Ei-Förmigem Reifen und relativ flachem Lenkwinkel kommt es geschwindigkeitsabhängig beim Lenken zu sog. self-steering Effekten, d.h. wenn man sich in die Kurve lehnt dann fühlt es sich an als drehe sich das Vorderrad in die Kurve ein (normalerweise eher andersrum) ..
> Das führt dazu das das rad zwar stoisch und gut gradeaus fährt (auch freihändig, auch einseitig beladen..) aber in den Kurven sehr agil/sensibel zu fahren ist. ..



Kann ich mittlerweile bestätigen, die Big One in 29x2,3 laufen ähnlich verrückt beim Lenken...abruptes Self Steering.


----------



## ploerre (12. Januar 2017)

Jetzt noch die Schaltung runter, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (13. Januar 2017)

*del*


----------



## Eaven (14. Januar 2017)

Oh Gott....Spacer Alarm....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Januar 2017)

Das muss die Restekiste von 1999 gewesen sein. Zumindest garantiert die erste Bifi mit Felgenbremse.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das muss die Restekiste von 1999 gewesen sein. Zumindest garantiert die erste Bifi mit Felgenbremse.


Wie sagten schon die Jungs in "I only
ride park": you ride chainless - I ride brakeless! Insofern sollte es auch ohne Bremse gehen. Getreu dem alten Abfahrer-Motto: Räder muss - Kette kann - Bremse braucht nicht!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Januar 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wie sagten schon die Jungs in "I only
> ride park": you ride chainless - I ride brakeless! Insofern sollte es auch ohne Bremse gehen. Getreu dem alten Abfahrer-Motto: Räder muss - Kette kann - Bremse braucht nicht!


Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Gabelkrone ordentlich festgeschraubt ist. Hehe.


----------



## DasLangeElend (14. Januar 2017)

*del*


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Januar 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Oh Gott....Spacer Alarm....



Jetzt komm, der Kerl ist ja wie der Benutzername schon vorgib: Das Lange Elend ...
Cotic-Fahrer/innen sind eben einzigartig ...  

Ja, mutig anders ist der Aufbau, die Idee mit dem kürzeren Vorbau finde ich sehr gut, wenn's der Rücken zulässt, dann schaut bestimmt gut aus ...


----------



## accutrax (14. Januar 2017)

unerwartet taucht sie immer wieder auf.....die spacer polizei .....

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Januar 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Oh Gott....Spacer Alarm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2017)

Was hat die Kiste jetzt eigentlich mit diesem Thema zu tun?


----------



## DasLangeElend (14. Januar 2017)

*del*


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> .... ich dache
> *[A] BFe mal anders..*


Genau. Ein bestimmtes BFe


----------



## Rommos (14. Januar 2017)

...wobei man von Daniel und seinem BFe leider schon lange nichts mehr gehört/gelesen hat


----------



## accutrax (15. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...wobei man von Daniel und seinem BFe leider schon lange nichts mehr gehört/gelesen hat



ja sehr schade...!

und von @DasLangeElend wird man wohl leider auch nichts mehr hören nach der "liteville" nummer hier..
soviel zur cotic community...

gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> ja sehr schade...!
> 
> und von @DasLangeElend wird man wohl leider auch nichts mehr hören nach der "liteville" nummer hier..
> soviel zur cotic community...
> ...


 wie meinst Du das? Hier gab es ja
kein Gebashe, sondern lediglich Kommentare mit einem Augenzwinkern. Ist in der Cotic-Gemeinde nicht unüblich. Aber die stehen auch auf Monty Python


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> ja sehr schade...!
> 
> und von @DasLangeElend wird man wohl leider auch nichts mehr hören nach der "liteville" nummer hier..
> soviel zur cotic community...
> ...


Sorry. Aber wenn ich an meinen Porsche Cayenne die Winterreifen meines ollen Polos schraube, dann kann ich auch keinen Applaus erwarten, wenn ich den in ein Forum stelle. Geht man mal vom  Einsatzzweck eines bfe aus, war das Rad eine echte Gefahr für den Fahrer.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. Januar 2017)

Bin das BFe mal gefahren in Berlin....schönes Bike.
Ein Solaris in der Farbcombi wäre Nice.
Das Flare Max ist auch nett......


----------



## Eaven (15. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> ja sehr schade...!...und von @DasLangeElend wird man wohl leider auch nichts mehr hören nach der "liteville" nummer hier..
> gruss accu


....Quatsch, er wartet auf sein neues BFe 26" das er bei uns bestellt hat. Zwischenzeitlich hat sich ein bissel die Zeit im Keller vertrieben und die Restkiste ausgeräumt. .....ich würde mal sagen:....kein Skandal im Cotic Forum


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> soviel zur cotic community...



... die ist so ziemlich tiefenentspannt


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ... die ist so ziemlich tiefenverspannt


----------



## orudne (18. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ... die ist so ziemlich tiefenentspannt



Außer man sagt was gegen 26"!!
;-)

Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Januar 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Außer man sagt was gegen 26"!!
> ;-)
> 
> Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## danchoize (29. März 2017)

inzwischen mit Surly Front Tasche Unterwegs .. eine sportliche weniger Ortlieb-Lehrer-Style


----------



## danchoize (4. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...wobei man von Daniel und seinem BFe leider schon lange nichts mehr gehört/gelesen hat


Alle Provisorien haben sich als haltbar bewiesen .. somit keine weiter Arbeit nötig sonder nur Fahren Fahren Fahren ... 

Die Reifen waren dann doch zu dünnwandig für die Stadt und immer wieder platt ... deswegen durch die etwas gröberen Schwalbe One 27,5X2,8 getauscht .. sieht schon fast komisch fett aus mit den Reifen. 

Dieses für die Stadt verwurschtelte Cotic ist mit ABSTAND das Rad auf das ich auf der Strasse am meisten angesprochen werde... 

Roman .. für den nächsten aufbaufred musst du mal den Rennradbereich im Auge behalten. Nach immer breiteren Reifen, jetzt (fast) ganz dünn.


----------



## Rommos (4. November 2018)

danchoize schrieb:


> Alle Provisorien haben sich als haltbar bewiesen .. somit keine weiter Arbeit nötig sonder nur Fahren Fahren Fahren ...
> 
> Die Reifen waren dann doch zu dünnwandig für die Stadt und immer wieder platt ... deswegen durch die etwas gröberen Schwalbe One 27,5X2,8 getauscht .. sieht schon fast komisch fett aus mit den Reifen.
> 
> ...



G-One  Sieht gut aus Daniel 

Echt jetzt, Dackelschneider-bike, Mamil-Fraktion (Middle-aged-man-in-lycra) 

wenigstens so Monstercross oder schönen Randonneur hoffe ich....kannst ja mal verlinken.

Hoffe, zur BFS klappt's im März 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (4. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, Dackelschneider-bike, Mamil-Fraktion (Middle-aged-man-in-lyra)
> wenigstens so Monstercross oder schönen Randonneur hoffe ich....kannst ja mal verlinken.


bitte sehr: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-mein-erstes-rennrad-custom-und-mit-schleifchen.880625/


----------

